# Smaller pixel means more noise can now be laid to rest!!



## FarQinell (Jun 24, 2012)

So says Professional Photographer in its review of the 36.3 Mp D800.

It says "...performs nearly as well as the...5D Mark III up to ISO 6400 so the idea that a smaller pixel means more noise can now be laid to rest."

The review goes on to say:

"...delivers outstanding results and levels of detail are truly astonishing ....almost as good as medium format...."

"Even the JPEGS are stunning with this camera"

"Highlight detail retained to an extraordinary level"

"The dynamic range is the best on any DSLR..."

Some camera Nikon have here! 

Canon have some catching up to do!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, but I thought that idea had been laid to rest long ago...


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

Why not post this on something like NikonRumors? :


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

YAAAAAYYYY! NIKON!


----------



## YellowJersey (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll concede that I think the D800 has the better sensor. I don't see this as showing how bad the 5D mkIII is, I see it as a testament to just how good the D800 is. Hats off to Nikon. 

However, I'd rather be out shooting and enjoying my decision, Canon or Nikon, than sitting on internet forums whining about it. I have a 5D mkIII and I like it. It's sensor may not be as good as the D800, but I'm ok with that because the 5d mkIII delivers for me.


----------

